
Ask HK: How to reverse engineer a letter or postage? - mw67
Say you receive in the mail a package shipped from somewhere, how can you find where is this somewhere?<p>Specifically I&#x27;d like to know which Chinese factory is building the sunglasses I bought from an American brand. I know they come from China, but don&#x27;t know from where.<p>Any suggestion much appreciated.
======
a3n
They are possibly built to specification by multiple factories in multiple
cities. A particular item may not be traceable to where it was built.

